# Girlfriend wants to give prostate massage, not sure about it



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

She says I have a nice ass and that she's heard about friends driving their SOs crazy from how good it feels. She wants the same for me. 

I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person but I'll admit that it is weird to think about a woman "penetrating" me. I know that people do different things and the same things regardless of their gender or orientation. But I still think she will look at me differently. She wants to use a finger during sex. She's been getting into experimenting a lot recently. She says it's for my own health and pleasure. 

I'm interested in it but nervous about what she might think even though she wants to try.

Am I being silly?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You're probably being silly, but it's your choice, of course. Hey, perhaps try it at least once - maybe you'll like it, maybe you won't, or maybe you'll be indifferent. Then you can decide based on knowledge. But, she _wants_ to for _your pleasure _(sets a good precedent, doesn't it?), it's unlikely to hurt, so why not?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

She says its for your pleasure, but she might be wanting to try it for own desires. Try it you and she might like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparc101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Well... the "A" is what has been called a erogenous zone. It is very sensitive but when encountered with care (both for men or women), it can create a very pleasurable feeling.

I have always known my wife enjoyed me poking around back there but it took many years before we actually tackled anal. On the other hand, she will sometimes play a little back there (on me) and I have enjoyed that. For some reason however I can't get her to play more... go deeper. 

Try it.. you'll like it probably...


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

If she brought it up, I doubt very seriously she's gonna look at you differently. 

I brought it up to my H. At first he was reluctant, but now, just about anytime anything anal is brought up, it's for him:lol:

And we're now way past just a finger in the bum


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

FWIW I have doing a LOT of anal stimulation and bought a prostate massager to use during my solo masturbation sessions. I LOVE it. It really takes a little bit of time to get used to but the feelings and sensations are much better and way more intense than my perception was. Try to go slow and stop if you feel too much pain. If it feels good you should experience a very intense orgasm and a large increase in fluid ejaculated which was my experience. The trick is to use enough lube so that nothing hurts but not so much that you have to call environmental cleanup to extract the lube out of the carpet. Have fun and let us know how it goes.

Would love to have DW join in someday with heavier equipment if you know what I mean.


----------



## FoodFrenzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Go for it. It's part of our repertoire and my husband loves it! Exploration and trying new things is a great way to spice things up and also to be vulnerable with each other, which might create some emotional closeness too.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

It's worth a try. Dh likes it once in a while. You may find you enjoy it or not. Be happy you have such an open minded and nonjudgemental GF. That's exciting for you.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

over20 said:


> It's worth a try. Dh likes it once in a while. You may find you enjoy it or not. Be happy you have such an open minded and nonjudgemental GF. That's exciting for you.


Yup!


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Have a nice glass of red together, then 'get in to it'.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

FizzBomb said:


> Have a nice glass of red together, then 'get in to it'.


Read up on the best positions for you......and how you want to receive it. You are in control on this one. Happy for you friend.:smthumbup:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

pobanzyupi said:


> I have always known my wife enjoyed me poking around back there but it took many years before we actually tackled anal.


Would you like to try it or no?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Can I just say thats an awesome girlfriend!

Mine has the whole childish and bigoted homosexual hangup about it.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

You are one lucky dude. A man's prostate stimulated orgasm is five times better than his best regular orgasm. Your wife brought this up to you, this is your chance to achieve the best orgasm of your life. 

My wife brought pegging up to me. We researched it, went slowly, and discovered different positions and benefits of different toys. 

She taught me to accept it and let it happen.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ntamph said:


> She says I have a nice ass and that she's heard about friends driving their SOs crazy from how good it feels. She wants the same for me.
> 
> I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person but I'll admit that it is weird to think about a woman "penetrating" me. I know that people do different things and the same things regardless of their gender or orientation. But I still think she will look at me differently. She wants to use a finger during sex. She's been getting into experimenting a lot recently. She says it's for my own health and pleasure.
> 
> ...


You're not being silly. Why does she have to get the idea from her "friends"?

Also I hope you are already poking her in her tailpipe.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Also I hope you are already poking her in her tailpipe.


Yes.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Yes.


Then a finger or slim object up there is fair game. Like they say, you might find a stronger than normal orgasm, which I keep hearing about.

I've heard 5 times stronger than the strongest traditional orgasm. And complete load clearing orgasms, with 2-3 times the amount of load, I find both just so hard to believe and must be exaggeration - but it must be a quite bit more than normal...


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Re: Girlfriend wants to give prostate massage, not sure about it*



treyvion said:


> Then a finger or slim object up there is fair game. Like they say, you might find a stronger than normal orgasm, which I keep hearing about.
> 
> I've heard 5 times stronger than the strongest traditional orgasm. And complete load clearing orgasms, with 2-3 times the amount of load, I find both just so hard to believe and must be exaggeration - but it must be a quite bit more than normal...


Personally I can attest to very strong orgasms and definitely more fluid ejaculating. On more than one occasion I have had trouble standing after because the orgasm was so strong


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

There was a movie a few years back called Road Trip where a nurse gave one of the college guys a prostate massage. Funniest scene in the movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

If your GF is offering willingly...atleast give it a try.
You are so lucky....

Many of us on here (me included) are in sexless marriages where even the request for 'normal' missionary position sex gets met with looks of horror and absolute disgust.

Make the most of it....make sure you make her happy too.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

treyvion said:


> I've heard 5 times stronger than the strongest traditional orgasm. And complete load clearing orgasms, with 2-3 times the amount of load, I find both just so hard to believe and must be exaggeration - but it must be a quite bit more than normal...


From the looks of my hubby when we partake, it's definitely a mind blowing O. And he's a complete sweetheart to me for DAYS afterward (more than usual) 

OP, if she's bringing it up, and you're curious, go for it. She won't look at you different especially if it's coming from her. I don't look at H any different....in fact, I take great pride in being able to render him speechless!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ntamph said:


> She says I have a nice ass and that she's heard about friends driving their SOs crazy from how good it feels. She wants the same for me.
> 
> I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person but I'll admit that it is weird to think about a woman "penetrating" me. I know that people do different things and the same things regardless of their gender or orientation. But I still think she will look at me differently. She wants to use a finger during sex. She's been getting into experimenting a lot recently. She says it's for my own health and pleasure.
> 
> ...


If you have a woman actually open to trying this....why not explore it? 

I had a girlfriend do it once and it was the most intense orgasm I have ever had. I also had a nurse do it during a physical, and it was incredible. 

My wife is not open to trying this, but they say the prostate is the equivalent to a woman's G-spot. If that is true, there must be some pleasure to be had with some exploration. Give it a try. Life is short....


----------



## Fun_One (May 28, 2014)

daffodilly said:


> From the looks of my hubby when we partake, it's definitely a mind blowing O. And he's a complete sweetheart to me for DAYS afterward (more than usual)





> She won't look at you different especially if it's coming from her. I don't look at H any different....in fact, I take great pride in being able to render him speechless!


What great wives you are! Rather jealous. I'm struggling with how to have this conversation with her. "You want me to what???"


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with trying it at least once. I've heard it's amazing for the man. Dh hasn't made it to the point where he's willing to let me attempt it but I think I'm slowly wearing him down


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also had a nurse do it during a physical, and it was incredible.


Uhh did she intentionally give you an orgasm? Surely it takes a fair bit of manipulation to get to orgasm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just don't let her give you a Dirty Sanchez right after


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

i LOVE prostate stimulation but unfortunately i cannot get my wife to help me with it. i wish i had experimented with it MANY years ago. take your time, use a lot of lube, and it won't hurt. either stroke your **** or have her do it while she rubs your P spot. be prepared for a whole new level of pleasure.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I've heard other talk about it at other websites, and they say it is great. If you want to try, why not.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> just don't let her give you a Dirty Sanchez right after


ewwww, I had to look that one up. I would recommend to NOT google it!!!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> i LOVE prostate stimulation but unfortunately i cannot get my wife to help me with it. i wish i had experimented with it MANY years ago. take your time, use a lot of lube, and it won't hurt. either stroke your **** or have her do it while she rubs your P spot. be prepared for a whole new level of pleasure.


I heard the orgasm is several times more powerful and the amount of load shot out is 2-3 times more. 

It just seems so hard to believe. So your supposed to have P massage while you are being orally or manually stimulated to orgasm?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sadly, the back door is a no go in my house, for either of us. So much potential


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

okeydokie said:


> Sadly, the back door is a no go in my house, for either of us. So much potential


A finger is NOT going to kill anyone.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

treyvion said:


> A finger is NOT going to kill anyone.


I meant that she has issues either way, not me


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

okeydokie said:


> I meant that she has issues either way, not me


You won't die without it either...

But if you wanted her to try it, you know suggestion from a man is not the best way.

Women love to hear suggestion from other women. So it would be nice if you met a couple of nice couples where the wife publicly exclaims her sexual preferences and anal play is on their menu.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

treyvion said:


> A finger is NOT going to kill anyone.


I disagree. Chuck Norris's finger could kill you...

C


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

If you don't want to do it don't feel obligated to but I think there's a good chance you'll be pleasantly surprised  

Considering she's the one who suggested a prostate massage I highly doubt she'll look at you in a different light afterwards.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also had a nurse do it during a physical, and it was incredible.


Road Trip - Milking the Prostate


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I heard the orgasm is several times more powerful and the amount of load shot out is 2-3 times more.
> 
> It just seems so hard to believe. So your supposed to have P massage while you are being orally or manually stimulated to orgasm?


there is something some call a "super orgasm" from prostate only stimulation. i've tried to achieve it but had no luck although it did feel good. i once read stimulating the prostate is like always being on the edge of orgasm. it was the most accurate description i heard. the whole time the prostate is rubbed, it mirrors the feeling you get right before you cum....elevated pleasure. the pleasure goes into the belly and all the way down to the feet. it lasts for many minutes as opposed to a few seconds in a typical orgasm. 

i use a toy to thrust against my prostate while i stroke my ****. the pleasure is almost immediate once i find the spot. don't be alarmed if you lose your erection, that is common during anal penetration although it won't stop you from cumming. everything will feel great....and you will want to do everything faster till you do cum. 

for the OP, it may be easiest for the man to stroke his own **** while his GF rubs his prostate. don't go too fast on the **** at first....let the prostate pleasure build. it will become more prominent than the **** stimulation if she is doing it right. there will be more cum, maybe a lot of precum, and the orgasm could be explosive.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

I have recently read alot about this and some men claim it is intensely pleasurable. I would like my wife to try this with me but, I believe she would think differently of me. 

The fact that 
1- her friend does it to her H
2- that she is the one bringing it up 
....make it an absolute no brainer...

How society frowns on this sort of thing (homophobia..etc) is strange. I mean how is it OK for men to fanticise about two women kissing or going down on eachother and that is normal but for a man to enjoy any type of anal play is verboten....crazy (this should really be another post as to not hijac the thread!


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been wanting to do this for my bf but admit I'm a little squeamish about penetration, I play a little on the outside but never dived in so to speak!

So here's a naive question...is there poo involved?? Is the bare finger used? Maybe I should attempt with a toy, but I'd be worried about going too far or not having a clue not being actually able to touch it...


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

My husband and I were discussing this just a few hours ago. I want to try it and he's not so sure. I read this article to him The Male G-spot - AskMen
but I don't think it swayed him.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anomnom said:


> I've been wanting to do this for my bf but admit I'm a little squeamish about penetration, I play a little on the outside but never dived in so to speak!
> 
> So here's a naive question...is there poo involved?? Is the bare finger used? Maybe I should attempt with a toy, but I'd be worried about going too far or not having a clue not being actually able to touch it...


first off, if your BF is into it, he will do what it takes to make you comfortable. that would include an anal douche (with just clean water) to clean out the inside. also, you could wear rubber gloves if you want. to start, maybe just get a glass or steel g spot toy. you can stimulate him without sticking your fingers in. then you can clean the toy and use it on yourself at another time.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

for any interested in prostate play, read this review of a toy

i have it and agree completely with everyone's opinion on that page. it is incredible and it is great for the g spot too.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

DO IT
my god
DO IT

the biggest factor is the relaxation factor...you cant be puckered up...you have to relax...start small...have her lube a finger and stimulate the outside only...do this a few times and then let her break the seal...slowly go at it

second is the cleanliness factor...you dont want her to do this, get you addicted to it, and not want to do it again because its gross...ENEMAS are your friend

relax, clean it out, and go for it...its amazing


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

I stumbled on this in college. My then girlfriend was always talented at oral. One day her fingers were wandering, and she started tickling. Two or three sessions later she stuck her finger there and the rest is history. 

So do the same thing. Start with light touches. Perineum massages work from the outside (not as well). Tickling and on and on. Lots of lube of course. 

I wouldn't explain it as "5x" or whatever. Just "big" and "powerful". Definitely a lot of volume. 

Me, I don't care what people think. No stigma with it what so ever. 

Now I have a discussion for my wife....


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> for any interested in prostate play, read this review of a toy
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I'm going to get one for my husband.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> If you don't want to do it don't feel obligated to but I think there's a good chance you'll be pleasantly surprised
> 
> Considering she's the one who suggested a prostate massage I highly doubt she'll look at you in a different light afterwards.


how would she find the prostate?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Anomnom said:


> I've been wanting to do this for my bf but admit I'm a little squeamish about penetration, I play a little on the outside but never dived in so to speak!
> 
> So here's a naive question...is there poo involved?? Is the bare finger used? Maybe I should attempt with a toy, but I'd be worried about going too far or not having a clue not being actually able to touch it...


You can just put a condom on your finger (that's what I've always done) .


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

kilgore said:


> how would she find the prostate?


Sounds like there's a good chance she already knows


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

ntamph said:


> She says I have a nice ass and that she's heard about friends driving their SOs crazy from how good it feels. She wants the same for me.
> 
> I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person but I'll admit that it is weird to think about a woman "penetrating" me. I know that people do different things and the same things regardless of their gender or orientation. But I still think she will look at me differently. She wants to use a finger during sex. She's been getting into experimenting a lot recently. She says it's for my own health and pleasure.
> 
> ...



How did you go ???

.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

I have to say this is cracking me up - when we talk about "anal" for the guy its all about easing into it, lots of lube, just tickle and relax the perineum, get it all ready and be gentle. But men (in general) have no problem asking their woman to take an entire C*ck in the tailpipe! Here we are only talking about a finger tip basically. 

Incidentally, my SO loves this done to him and I love doing it for him. So go for it!!


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

funnybunny29 said:


> bubba29 said:
> 
> 
> > for any interested in prostate play, read this review of a toy
> ...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> funnybunny29 said:
> 
> 
> > give that toy a try yourself....you may find that you end up fighting over who gets to use it. btw, it cleans up really well.
> ...


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

bubba29 said:


> for any interested in prostate play, read this review of a toy
> 
> i have it and agree completely with everyone's opinion on that page. it is incredible and it is great for the g spot too.


A pound and a half of steel. So much for easing into it. :rofl:


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish my H was more openminded.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

There are two types of guys when it comes to this:

* Guys who like it, and
* Guys who have never had it


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

treyvion said:


> bubba29 said:
> 
> 
> > So the wife may love to use this tool?
> ...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> treyvion said:
> 
> 
> > it is the most loved g spot toy used by sex toy aficionados.
> ...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

U.E. McGill said:


> I stumbled on this in college. My then girlfriend was always talented at oral. One day her fingers were wandering, and she started tickling. Two or three sessions later she stuck her finger there and the rest is history.
> 
> So do the same thing. Start with light touches. Perineum massages work from the outside (not as well). Tickling and on and on. Lots of lube of course.
> 
> ...


So at least 2x more load? And it shoots further too?

I mean it would be insane to get to the "O" and looking at an unreal ejaculation, knowing there is no way in the world there is that much ejaculate inside of yourself.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

treyvion said:


> bubba29 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it do anything for a female in the backside?
> ...


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

My advice? Lay back, relax and enjoy!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

bubba29 said:


> for any interested in prostate play, read this review of a toy
> 
> i have it and agree completely with everyone's opinion on that page. it is incredible and it is great for the g spot too.



Wow, the reviews on this sound great. I wish my wife was more open to giving me prostate stimulation.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Wow, the reviews on this sound great. I wish my wife was more open to giving me prostate stimulation.


You could always try it out on yourself I suppose :scratchhead: Maybe put on a show for her. IDK. Would she be interested in that?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

FizzBomb said:


> You could always try it out on yourself I suppose :scratchhead: Maybe put on a show for her. IDK. Would she be interested in that?


I don't know....she LOVES to watch me polish the stallion...but using one of these prostate toys might make her squirm and run out of the room. Just not sure, and probably not a chance I should take. :scratchhead:

I like your thinking though FizzBomb.  You have me wondering if I should buy one and try it by myself in private. Just not sure. 

PS: Can you believe I am discussing prostate stimulation on my 5000th post? This could only happen on TAM. :rofl:


----------



## chapt (Jul 24, 2014)

My ex used to do this to me regularly during hand play - she brought it up originally. My fiancee now has been far less inclined, but after 2 years together she started gently stroking my anus during sex/handjobs/blowjobs - it did take me mentioning it every now and then for the whole 2 years! Now we have a prostate massager as she's not keen on the whole fingers thing! I'd suggest you start with her stroking your anal opening during other play, with no penetration of you. It gives a more intense orgasm because of the nerve endings there - combine it with hand or mouth play from her. Or reverse cowgirl if she's up for that - the view for you will heighten things as well. If you decide you like that, maybe then have her insert her finger. She'll probably only need to go to the second knuckle or just beyond - none of this "as deep as she can go" that other sites say. For me it gives an extremely hard erection which lasts much longer than normal, an extremely sensitive and hard head, and handjobs at the same time lead to a massive orgasm which is usually felt throughout the whole lower body. I usually shoot more times than normal and with much more force. You can also use a prostate massager. Vibrations internally during sex/handjobs/mouth can be as good as finger massage. Just treat it as a new thing to try and you might be surprised!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

chapt said:


> My ex used to do this to me regularly during hand play - she brought it up originally. My fiancee now has been far less inclined, but after 2 years together she started gently stroking my anus during sex/handjobs/blowjobs - it did take me mentioning it every now and then for the whole 2 years! Now we have a prostate massager as she's not keen on the whole fingers thing! I'd suggest you start with her stroking your anal opening during other play, with no penetration of you. It gives a more intense orgasm because of the nerve endings there - combine it with hand or mouth play from her. Or reverse cowgirl if she's up for that - the view for you will heighten things as well. If you decide you like that, maybe then have her insert her finger. She'll probably only need to go to the second knuckle or just beyond - none of this "as deep as she can go" that other sites say. For me it gives an extremely hard erection which lasts much longer than normal, an extremely sensitive and hard head, and handjobs at the same time lead to a massive orgasm which is usually felt throughout the whole lower body. I usually shoot more times than normal and with much more force. You can also use a prostate massager. Vibrations internally during sex/handjobs/mouth can be as good as finger massage. Just treat it as a new thing to try and you might be surprised!


I've heard that it's 2-3 times the amount of ejaculate and for more distance. That's just too hard to believe.


----------

